# set profile for terminal session



## nemac (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello, I would like to set a profile when I open a "Terminal" session so as to have some aliases available to me.  For now, I have been typing in the commands when I open the terminal session but I know that there is a way to have them available as soon as the terminal session is opened.

TIA

Javier


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 30, 2009)

It depends on what shell you're using.  If you're using bash, then you need to edit ~/.profile and add "alias" commands to the file.  Mac OS X defaults to the bash shell so this should be the default, unless you've manually changed it.

If you're using csh or tcsh, then you need to edit .tcshrc (or the pertinent shell file) and add your "alias" commands there.


----------

